# Uber is shopping for self driving cars, your days are numbered



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

This company loves their partners, lol.
As I have been saying for the longest, you are all nothing but replaceable commodities.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0WK1C8


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

The sooner we're replaced, the better. There was life before Poopber and there will be life after. It's probably for the best and sometimes I think life was more simple and more enjoyable before all this tech bombardment.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

I left foober month's ago.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

_"But the brokerage does not expect fully automated cars to hit the road until 2025 or 2030, in part due to regulatory hurdles."_

According to the article I'd say it must be a slow news day.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

McLovin said:


> _"But the brokerage does not expect fully automated cars to hit the road until 2025 or 2030, in part due to regulatory hurdles."_
> 
> According to the article I'd say it must be a slow news day.


Are you worried illegal Uber gypsy driver. 
A sniped from the article: Loss-making Uber would make drastic savings on its biggest cost -- drivers -- if it were able to incorporate self-driving cars into its fleet.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> Are you worried illegal Uber gypsy driver.
> A sniped from the article: Loss-making Uber would make drastic savings on its biggest cost -- drivers -- if it were able to incorporate self-driving cars into its fleet.


Not worried at all, Elroy Jetson. I find it humorous people like you buy into it like it's going to happen tomorrow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I can see it now.

Plastic milk jug full of gas with a road flare stuck through the handle 
. . .rolling fireworks . . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cars with no drivers in them will never happen. It's unrealistic and utopian to think this will ever happen.


----------



## Men Van Tran (Mar 10, 2016)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> I left foober month's ago.


You are out without a proper strike? I am in but busting out.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> This company loves their partners, lol.
> As I have been saying for the longest, toy are all nothing but replaceable commodities.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0WK1C8


Seriously dude?. You're really just now reading this article for the first time?


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Seriously dude?. You're really just now reading this article for the first time?


Seriously dude, I have been around long enough to know what this company is all about, seriously dude.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> Seriously dude, I have been around long enough to know what this company is all about, seriously dude.


Seriously dude, I have been around long enough to know what this company is all about and I can tell you Uber will have long collapsed before the first autonomous cars hit the road for surviving companies like General Motors/Lyft.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Seriously dude, I have been around long enough to know what this company is all about and I can tell you Uber will have long collapsed before the first autonomous cars hit the road for paying customers for surviving companies like General Motors/Lyft.


We all know that, and your point again is.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> We all know that, and your point again is.


I believe she was responding to your point. Which was....


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

McLovin said:


> I believe she was responding to your point. Which was....


Who asked you.


----------



## nuberific (Mar 17, 2016)

Well definitely no more of those pesky rape, assault or murder issues with no driver. Uber will begin to ask pax to tip the "driver" though.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

nuberific said:


> Well definitely no more of those pesky rape, assault or murder issues with no driver. Uber will still ask you to tip the "driver" though.


You meant to say NOT to Tip the driver.


----------



## nuberific (Mar 17, 2016)

I was trying to be funny by suggesting they would ask the pax to tip a self-driving car out of greed, but it was poorly written on my part. I edited it to hopefully make it better.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Why would Uber be anxious to push for self-driving cars?

Its an awfully big investment, and the self-drivers would still have to be maintained, washed and stored when not in use. 

The current setup allows those major investments to be borne by Uber's partners, which seems a lot more favorable to the corporation.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I hope it happens. I would love to see the expense to operate and maintain each of these vehicles come out of Travis' pocket.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It's just Uber trying to keep investors interested in Uber, and holding onto the vision of Uber without drivers to offset the threat of all the class action suits and placate investor fears.


Probably just window dressing.


----------



## SLYFOX (Feb 14, 2016)

Seriously doubt it. Especially after the accident one of Google's self-driving vehicle caused a few weeks back. Nothing major, but driving is one of those situational things you just can't teach a person, let alone a computer. Besides, it'll be a maintenance nightmare for Uber. Paying for their own vehicles, maintenance, mechanics, mechanic shops, parts, teenagers wrecking the interior of their cars because there's no one there to say NO to anything. Smoking and drinking and doing drugs in the car. These, and a lot worse, are the possibilities for self-driving Ubers. There's no person there to stop those kinds of things from happening. People don't do it now because there's another person in the vehicle. xD


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

SLYFOX said:


> Seriously doubt it. Especially after the accident one of Google's self-driving vehicle caused a few weeks back. Nothing major, but driving is one of those situational things you just can't teach a person, let alone a computer. Besides, it'll be a maintenance nightmare for Uber. Paying for their own vehicles, maintenance, mechanics, mechanic shops, parts, teenagers wrecking the interior of their cars because there's no one there to say NO to anything. Smoking and drinking and doing drugs in the car. These, and a lot worse, are the possibilities for self-driving Ubers. There's no person there to stop those kinds of things from happening. People don't do it now because there's another person in the vehicle. xD


Hell, people *do* do it now, so it's not hard to imagine the chaos that will ensue when there's no watchmen. Yeah, they could put cameras in the cars but then what? How many people would they have to hire to watch all the video, charge accounts, deal with any lawsuits challenging the charges, etc.? Autonomous cars are rolling cans of worms.


----------

